# Keeping warm in a Swift



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

We have recently come back from a weeks skiing at Grand Bo. We stayed on the site at L'Escale and had a 10 amp hook up. From this we ran the Ultraheat on the 1 or 2 kw setting and this was adequate to keep us warm. Occasionally we used the gas to boost things up a little but used less than a half a 6kg cylinder all week and this included 2 nights at aires with the gas heating on all night.

We only had one night without water and then it was -17c, at least. All the other nights were -10 or colder but things kept working apart from the waste. We left the tap open and emptied into a bucket. Occasionally a bit of windscreen washer fluid was poured down the waste pipes overnight to keep things moving.

I always thought Fiat heaters were marginal whilst on the move in cold weather but the best tip I give anyone travelling in their Fiat motorhome in cold weather, unless you have a secondary form of on the move heating, is to tape up those pesky vents in the doors. A strip of gaffer tape turns the cab into a lovely warm environment - just like summer! We did over 1600 miles there and back and it was often hovering around freezing outside - yet we were like toast. Go for it ........


----------

